# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωληση ΑΝταλλακτικων απο plasma panasonic 42U20e.

## cult

Παιδια πουλαω PAnasonic Plasma 42 U20E για ανταλλακτικα, με προβλημα  (παει να ανοιξει και κανει εναν διπλο ηχο-κλικ- αλλα τελικα δεν ανοιγει).Μαζι και το original remote της τηλεορασης.
Ολα τα αλλα μεχρι και τη στιγμη της βλαβης λειτουργουσαν οκ. Επιθυμητος και απαραιτητος ο ελεγχος απο τον αγοραστη πριν την παραλαβη απο το σπιτι μου (Κουνουπιδιανα, χανια),μετα την παραλαβη της δεν επιστρεφεται.Οχι παζαρια / ανταλλαγες.
Τιμη 70 ευρω.

----------

